# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Washing Machine undersink waste connection

## asc68

Hello 
Hoping to get some advise on whether this setup is a recommended way to connect up my washing machine waste outlet to the undersink Laundry trap. Found this DIY how to at  how to plumb in a washing machine or dishwasher 
Attached is a picture of the connection. Just wondering if the amount of water from my front loader will overwhelm the piping or cause any problems with the washer pump etc. 
Any other issue to take into consideration? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## cherub65

We were told be fisher and paykel not even to do dishwasher that way, but to have a separate s trap (40 mm) and to have outlet pipe inserted in the open pipe from the s trap.
Apparently  not good for pump.

----------


## wonderplumb

For a washing machine I would be inclined to run a seperate 2" waste with it's own trap.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said: 
Problems can also occur if the tub is full of water and the plug is released while the washer is trying to drain - water, water everywhere. Doubt that connection method would cause a mechanical problem, but water going where you don't want it is inconvenient to say the least. 
The instructions link is from the UK so fittings could be different - for example most traps with spigots here are designed for use on dishwashers and have a flange that the smaller diameter hoes pushes over and is clamped - the one pictured on that link has a compression/ rubber ring type fitting holding in place the spigot which has a taper. 
In this instance, and against all male instincts, reading the 'destructions' and following them makes sense.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bedford

> In this instance, and against all male instincts, reading the 'destructions' and following them makes sense.

  Heaven forbid! :Wink:

----------


## GeoffW1

> I never experienced any pump problems, mind you, never had a Fisher and Paykel washing machine.

   :Hahaha:  :Hahaha:  :Hahaha:

----------


## asc68

Thanks all for the informative replies. I will take the safe route a P trap for the Washing machine waste. Can I just hook my waste hose into an open standing pipe? Should I worry about water spilling out of the standing pipe?
I have attached a pic of my hose and the propose piping plan. Any further advise is much appreciated :2thumbsup:

----------


## wonderplumb

That looks ok, it should simply sit into the pipe without making a mess or falling out.
It hasn't flicked its self off the side of the sink yet has it?

----------


## Jacksin

If there is no trap under the trough why put one in for the machine dishcharge?

----------


## looseless

:2thumbsup: I assume that there is a trap under the trough.  If this is the case, you can just put in a standard trough by-pass pipe (most new troughs come with this) and insert the washing machine discharge hose into the pipe.  You don't need a second trap if there is a trap within 600mm of the the trough.  The trap is only there to prevent the smell of the sewer coming back up through an open pipe. 
If there is no bypass pipe, you can fit the pipe as you have drawn it minus the extra trap. :Biggrin:  
The cricket is starting to look better.  C'mon Aussies, we need the runs.  (Oops, I've got to go to the toilet............) :Doh:

----------


## asc68

Pardon my ignorance but what is a trough?

----------


## Bedford

> Pardon my ignorance but what is a trough?

  The stainless steel sink in post # 9. :Smilie:

----------


## wonderplumb

Laundry tub = trough in the old speak.

----------


## asc68

Ah i see trough = laundry tub.  :Redface: . 
There will be a trap under the rub. From Iooseless' response, I presume now I'd just need a 40mm diameter standing pipe and directly feed into the tub's P-trap? via a T-connection? The Washing Machine is just next to the tub.  
Is there a minimum length of standing pipe I should have before feeding into the p-trap under the trough? Should I be concern about the volume of water overflowing into the tub or standing pipe if too short? 
Thanks!

----------


## Bloss

> Laundry tub = trough in the old speak.

   :What he said:  - used to be concrete 'twin (or double) troughs' cast in steel molds with galvanised iron rims - coincidentally much sought after by farmers to use as troughs (for horses!).  :Smilie:  Like this one: http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/100_1759.jpg 
Often with a wringer sitting on the centre divider.

----------


## up_the_gully

Mate had a dishwasher connected like the first picture shows.  No clamp, just drilled into the side of the pipe before the P-trap then siliconed in.  Done by Miele plumber when purchased.  It spat the dummy under pressure and came out (suprise suprise).  Caused a fair bit of water damage. 
You can buy P-traps with a small intake for such things and put them in, our house has one of these for the dishwasher under the sink.  Still, it only have a finger clamp around the hose, i'd much prefer a hose clamp with grub screw. 
The weakest link in the system will always go first  :Smilie:

----------


## looseless

:brava: Forsooth, I must be getting old.......fancy calling it a trough.  Sorry about that.  
At least Australia pulled off an unlikely victory in the cricket.  I nearly feel sorry for that Pakistani wicketkeeper........my grandma could catch better than him.  I do feel sorry for their fast bowler........AS IF........  :Doh:  (Sorry about that,  couldn't resist.

----------

